# A couple recents



## JR Custom Calls (May 19, 2015)

Here are two calls I've grown to love... First is a buckeye pot that went out the other day. The other is a black naragusta pot that will be on it's way to Cliff (@woodintyuuu) in a few days once it's finish sanded one last time, buffed, glued and I finish the striker. Haven't had much time to post pics lately, but I am still turning. These are both in my new design, which uses a different soundboard pedestal, hole pattern, and internal depths.

Reactions: Like 7 | EyeCandy! 8 | Way Cool 3


----------



## ripjack13 (May 19, 2015)

Wooo......those are suh-weeet looking calls!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (May 19, 2015)

That Nargusta has some incredible shine !!!! Beautiful calls Jonathan

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (May 19, 2015)

I think I can see my face in them! Awesome stuff! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (May 19, 2015)

Outstanding! CA finish?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (May 20, 2015)

Naragusta? Simply gorgeous job on both calls. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## bearmanric (May 20, 2015)

Very Nice work. Rick

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (May 20, 2015)

Man those look sweet. Gotta love wood !!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (May 20, 2015)

barry richardson said:


> Outstanding! CA finish?


Spar urethane. Wanted to try something with better chip resistance without sacrificing durability in other regards. Thanks.


----------



## TimR (May 20, 2015)

Swwwwwweeeeettt! Yep, that is great wood...but killer finish work!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (May 20, 2015)

Jonathan - You have outdone yourself. They are both great but that Naragusta is jaw dropping. Excellent work

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (May 20, 2015)

Thanks everyone! Here's the finished pic of the naragusta. Have tried about 6 new striker designs that all sucked. Gotta figure something out. 

Oh, cool... when it's blown up, you can see the fibers left behind from cleaning the plastx out of the holes. Gonna have to blow them out.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 2


----------



## Mabren2 (May 21, 2015)

Nice work! I really need to get down that way one day this summer to learn a thing or two.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (May 22, 2015)

Mabren2 said:


> Nice work! I really need to get down that way one day this summer to learn a thing or two.


Thanks. Yeah, let me know if you can be down this way and I'll try to make sure I'm available for a few hours at least. Who knows, you may teach me a thing or two instead.


----------



## eaglea1 (May 22, 2015)

World Class finish on those calls Jonathan, nice work!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

